# 5.8 Earthquake in Virginia



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

My friends and family back in VA are OK, but I am shocked that they had a quake of this magnitude!

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/24/us/24quake.html?src=tp&smid=fb-share
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/se082311a.html


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Cincinnati Radio Stations felt the quake, as well as people in Northern Kentucky, but I never felt it.


----------



## CodyL (Jul 25, 2011)

I have to snicker little at you east coasters response to a little wobble. 5.8? That's what we call Wednesday out here! But I'm glad everyone's ok....


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Glad your family are ok mate.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

CodyL said:


> I have to snicker little at you east coasters response to a little wobble. 5.8? That's what we call Wednesday out here! But I'm glad everyone's ok....


Take a look at this article. It will probably explain to you why this was such a big deal to them.

http://news.discovery.com/earth/a-tale-of-two-earthquakes-110824.html


----------

